
The latest CentOS 7.3 image is available, and here's a list of everything inside - christianw1211
https://anchore.io/image/dockerhub/67591570dd29de0e124ee89d50458b098dbd83b12d73e5fdaf8b4dcbd4ea50f8?repo=library%2Fcentos&tag=latest#overview
======
greglindahl
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13160022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13160022)

